# MLJ on Who Crucified Jesus?



## Jared (Jun 7, 2010)

The doctor answers the question, "Who Crucified Jesus"? This was on the ESV's Facebook page. I thought you guys would enjoy it, so I'm going to post it here.


[video=youtube;Zik_FALOb2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zik_FALOb2Y[/video]


----------



## Jared (Jun 7, 2010)

Is no one going to respond? Has everyone seen this except me?


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 7, 2010)

Great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2010)

I suppose it's a mistake for anyone to attempt to imitate Lloyd-Jones, but for sheer speaking ability it seems unlikely that there are many preachers in history to compete with him. Of course, he has an unfair advantage over most who came before him that we can actually listen, and that he has a Welsh accentt


----------



## Jared (Jun 7, 2010)

py3ak said:


> I suppose it's a mistake for anyone to attempt to imitate Lloyd-Jones, but for sheer speaking ability it seems unlikely that there are many preachers in history to compete with him. Of course, he has an unfair advantage over most who came before him that we can actually listen, and that he has a Welsh accentt



I'm sure there's much that we could imitate, aside from the accent.

Be imitators of me, just as I also am of Christ.
1 Corinthians 11:1 NASB


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2010)

With regard to character, no doubt: I meant as far as attempting to imitate his preaching style. From what I've heard, those who attempted to imitate him didn't typically wind up pulling it off very well.


----------



## Jared (Jun 7, 2010)

There are some preachers that I might try to imitate as far as their style of preaching, but MLJ is not one of them. I'm an American and he was Welsh. I don't think I have to go any further than that.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2010)

The preachers whom I remember reading on the question of imitators don't seem to be in favor at all. While you may be able to adopt hermeneutical procedures or certain general points, I wonder if you're not better off allowing your own style to develop within the constraints of clarity. Perhaps some seasoned preachers will share their thoughts on whether stylistic imitation is helpful or harmful.


----------

